# Which cast net to buy; Nylon or Mono??



## Fish&Hunt (May 20, 2007)

I'am looking at buying a cast net to catch shad and was wondering which kind of net do you guys and gals prefer. Nylon or Mono?


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2007)

I've always used mono,so I don't know about the nylon nets. Cast-netting is one of the most valuable things I've ever learned-I'll always be grateful to the cousin who taught me.There's no better bait than live,native bait caught right from the water you're fishing in,salt or fresh water.
A friendly word of warning,though-don't be tempted to keep any gamefish you catch in your net.It's hard,when you throw a perfect circle next to a bridge piling and get a net full of big crappie! 
Good luck,whichever you decide to buy,and if I can help you learn to throw it,I'll be glad to.


----------



## Danny Estep (May 20, 2007)

I'm with rangerdave on the mono net. I have used a nylon net and was very disappointed with it. I also agree with rangerdave on the gamefish, it's hard to let them go. Also, be careful throwing near rocks and stumps as they will entangle your net and you will be forced to rip it to get it back. Good luck with the bait gatherin!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 20, 2007)

yeah  I would also have to side with mono, that is what I threw while I was growing up in flordia and is what I throw up here,


----------



## Fish&Hunt (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I got me a 6 ft radius mono net today.


----------



## Mr W. (May 20, 2007)

For shad you may need a bigger one. (depends on where you  plan on catchin.) Mono is the way to go though! Soakin it in fabric softner will help too.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2007)

The cast net I own is mono and is over 40 years old. I guess you could say I inherited it and it is the one I learned on. It does have a small tear or two in it from bein` thrown over oyster bars, but is still in very good shape for its age. I never put it up wet, and after salt water use, rinse it out well with fresh water amd hang it up to dry. With proper care, they will last for years.


----------



## huntnnut (May 22, 2007)

Nic, 

You need to retire that baby and hang it on the wall....  

I've had nets that didn't make it through the first outing and none have ever made it over 6 months I don't think.  I seem to always find a stump or something to rip them up in.  I give up on the high dollar nets long ago because it just doesn't pay me to spend big money on a net.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 22, 2007)

Monofilament all the way !!!!


----------



## Fish&Hunt (May 22, 2007)

Found a good video that shows how to throw a cast net.

http://64.119.173.247/~vsimedia/media/3-how-to-throw-a-castnet-300.asf


----------



## little rascal (May 22, 2007)

*Mono all the way.......*

.....and if you learn to repair your nets they will last a little longer. Stumps and rip rap can be bad on 'em. But the Large Snapping Turtle and then the 2 - 4ft. Gar I caught can really give your net a bad day!!! Believe it or not, the 2 gar was easier to get out with less damage than the Snapper, he was biting, clawing and you could just hear the net ripping. That's why I haven't bought the really high dollar nets yet. Have a large Mullet net, but it is a work out to load, and usually don't need bigger than a 6ft. net most times.


----------

